# Ferrets and potatoes?



## robynhart (Mar 18, 2009)

My ferrets are totally in love with them, i cant keep them away from them i just put them up high on the side and some how bert got on top of the chair and back into the potatoe sack, so was wondering if i have to worry about them getting hold of one and eating it cause i ave found one chewed.
thanks Robyn x


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Please please make sure your ferrets cant get hold of potatoes, they cant digest vegetables and they may cause a fatal blockage.

Put your potatoes in a cupboard.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

dont let them eat them


----------

